# Wago 750-889 Zielsystem in Codesys nicht vorhanden



## Morpheus115 (13 November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Ich habe nun neu eine 750-889 KNX/IP gekauft für einen Kunden, mir ist allerdings aufgefallen dass diese in Codesys Version 2.3.9.44 nicht vorhanden ist.

Bringt es etwas Codesys zu aktualisieren? oder wie Bekomme ich dieses Zielsystem in Codesys rein?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.

Grüße
Harry


----------



## L.T. (13 November 2014)

Dir fehlen die benötigten Target Dateien für die SPS und die bekommst du nur von WAGO direkt.

Siehe z.B. auch http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/51849-voraussetzung-fuer-wago-750-880-mit-codesys.html


----------



## gravieren (13 November 2014)

Morpheus115 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun neu eine 750-889 KNX/IP gekauft für einen Kunden, mir ist allerdings aufgefallen dass diese in Codesys Version 2.3.9.44 nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> Bringt es etwas Codesys zu aktualisieren?


Nein, da sind KEINE Target integriert.




Morpheus115 schrieb:


> wie Bekomme ich dieses Zielsystem in Codesys rein?


Eine nette Mail an den Wago-Service.
Dann bekommst du einen Link von eine Wago-CoDeSys, die alle aktuellen Wago-Geräte inkludiert hat.


----------



## Morpheus115 (18 November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ich habe nun vom Wago Support ein Cpdesys Update 2.3.9.44 erhalten, mit den Target Files. 

Meine Frage nun, wie installiere ich diese? Habe es mit dem Programm "Install Target" versucht, dies hat allerdings nicht geklappt!

Entschuldigung für meine Unfähigkeit


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 November 2014)

Normalerweise einfach das Setup von Codesys starten. Den Rest macht das alles alleine. Hin und wieder mal Ok oder weiter klicken sollte reichen.


----------

